
People are falling in love with a simple productivity system using pen and paper - sidko
https://qz.com/701309/people-are-falling-in-love-with-a-simple-productivity-system-that-just-uses-pen-and-paper/
======
gipp
Looks nice, but can we put "people are" on some kind of ban list for headline
phrases?

------
dilatedmind
Been looking for a decent notebook, but I do wish this one didn't say bullet
journal on the front.

~~~
adfm
Can't say enough good things about the Traveler's Notebook.

\- It's rugged.

\- It's modular.

\- It improves with age.

In addition to all of the customization options, it's about the same size as a
reporter's notebook, which fits nicely inside the cover. Also, if you're into
fountain pens, the elastic band does a great job of keeping it in place along
the side.

[https://www.travelers-
company.com/products/trnote/about](https://www.travelers-
company.com/products/trnote/about)

~~~
mvid
Where or how did you purchase one? They seem limited to Japan

